# New TLC show: Big sexy



## HayleeRose (Aug 19, 2011)

So I just saw a preveiw for this show on TLC it follows the lives of a few BBW/plus size ladies. I personally love the thought of the show it seems amazing, but how long it will last or stay positive, I just dont know. Shows like these seem to have the "freak show" vibe, but these girls are beautiful and I love that they are trying to make it positive among all these weight loss shows.

I couldnt find it on the actual TLC site but I found these links: http://dailyvenusdiva.com/2011/08/18/curve-worthy-fashion-tips-from-the-cast-of-tlcs-big-sexy/
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Big-Sexy/171391132934533

What are your thoughts?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 19, 2011)

How dare they use my name ..... I'll watching at some point out of curiosity. I hope its something positive


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 19, 2011)

Okay...the women are beautiful...but...honestly...besides the one...the rest of them to me look just like average women - but, I live in Ohio..and I did spend some time off and on over a 2 year period in NYC. I do know that when I was in Manhattan I felt like a spectacle and people would just stare at me (esp women) with a look of disgust...

Anyway...I digress...maybe because women here are built more like this I just view these sizes as average/normal body sizes. I have no way of knowing, but, the majority of them don't look like anything larger than a size 16 and that is stretching it. Please don't shoot me...just...society, even TLC's view of BIG is sometimes really warped. One of the lines about these women is how they are not letting their weight hold them back and how we should celebrate their courage to live life to the fullest. I don't know about you guys, but, how condescending.

So, I will watch it if it ever makes it on the schedule ...I am curious. But, if these women are considered huge by industry standards well then I'm what... a whale? LOL


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 19, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Okay...the women are beautiful...but...honestly...besides the one...the rest of them to me look just like average women - but, I live in Ohio..and I did spend some time off and on over a 2 year period in NYC. I do know that when I was in Manhattan I felt like a spectacle and people would just stare at me (esp women) with a look of disgust...
> 
> Anyway...I digress...maybe because women here are built more like this I just view these sizes as average/normal body sizes. I have no way of knowing, but, the majority of them don't look like anything larger than a size 16 and that is stretching it. Please don't shoot me...just...society, even TLC's view of BIG is sometimes really warped. One of the lines about these women is how they are not letting their weight hold them back and how we should celebrate their courage to live life to the fullest. I don't know about you guys, but, how condescending.
> 
> So, I will watch it if it ever makes it on the schedule ...I am curious. But, if these women are considered huge by industry standards well then I'm what... a whale? LOL


 

Do you watch different media than the most? These women are definitely NOT what you would normally see on tv ever and are totally plus sized when it comes to fashion and everyday life.

Do you think you would be asked to be on the Bachelor? I know I wouldn't be and i'm not a whale. Haha.


----------



## olwen (Aug 19, 2011)

I have zero hope for this show and I'm not looking forward to it. The producers PMed me a while ago saying they wanted me to come down because they thought I was "sassy." I just thought, greeeeeaaaat, they are fishing for a sassy fat black woman stereotype: someone who rolls their head and eyes and wags the finger. I bet they found that too. I think the show will be a spectacle and that they will sneak in negativity, but probably along the same vein as the Housewives or something. If it does turn out to be good I'll be shocked.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Do you watch different media than the most? These women are definitely NOT what you would normally see on tv ever and are totally plus sized when it comes to fashion and everyday life.
> 
> Do you think you would be asked to be on the Bachelor? I know I wouldn't be and *i'm not a whale*. Haha.




At what size does one achieve whale status? Just wondering if I qualify. We're going to Cape Cod soon, not sure if I should pass on the whale watching excursion plans lest someone mistakes me for those in the sea.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 19, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> At what size does one achieve whale status? Just wondering if I qualify. We're going to Cape Cod soon, not sure if I should pass on the whale watching excursion plans lest someone mistakes me for those in the sea.


I am filtering seawater through my baleen to catch krill as we speak.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 19, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Do you watch different media than the most? These women are definitely NOT what you would normally see on tv ever and are totally plus sized when it comes to fashion and everyday life.
> 
> Do you think you would be asked to be on the Bachelor? I know I wouldn't be and i'm not a whale. Haha.



No, I'm a total fucking moron who had an internship in the pop culture section of the Smithsonian. And I have attended occasions at Fashion Week because my ex boyfriend did the lighting for lines such as G Star, Sean Jean and several others. So, no...I have no fucking idea about pop culture or fashion. Thanks.

There are several women larger than these women who now appear on primetime television, movies and TV ads. As I stated, that if this is what media views as large...not what I view as large...the media perception is skewed and views women who gain 15 lbs as fat. 

My comments were about the media and media perception. They were not personal. Just because you don't agree doesn't mean you have to make every goddamn objection personal - as you do repeatedly. 

And as I said...I see women this size everyday who are beautiful, who do not have to shop at specialty stores and for the MEDIA to make the statement that these "brave" women decide to live their lives instead of hiding from life...seriously? Basically, in the same breath that they are simultaneously saying it is okay to be a BBW, they are also stating that no, really..it is something to cause shame.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 19, 2011)

The whale comment made by me about myself as a comparison that if the media, and most of America defines BBW as a size 14 or 16...which makes me wonder what the fuck am I at over 420lbs besides really fucking huge to a society that thinks a size 16 is large and shameful..but, how dare I bring up body issues on Dimensions..

I did not direct that at anyone besides myself and to suggest otherwise is a complete untruth...


----------



## Carrie (Aug 19, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> The whale comment made by me about myself as a comparison that if the media, and most of America defines BBW as a size 14 or 16...which makes me wonder what the fuck am I besides really fucking huge to a society that thinks a size 16 is large and shameful..but, how dare I bring up body issues on Dimensions..
> 
> I did not direct that at anyone besides myself and to suggest otherwise is a complete untruth...


I just like showing off my radical cetacean knowledge.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 19, 2011)

Carrie said:


> I just like showing off my radical cetacean knowledge.



Welllll..I must admit it did sound very official and you know all science-y sounding...:bow:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 19, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> At what size does one achieve whale status? Just wondering if I qualify. We're going to Cape Cod soon, not sure if I should pass on the whale watching excursion plans lest someone mistakes me for those in the sea.



 

Well, Cape Cod is beautiful....and so are you.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

And I'm (as usual) not reading close enough. I read Surly's comment on its own and hadn't read through all of yours. Apologies to both of you.. 

I'll take my whale tail on outta here for now.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Well, Cape Cod is beautiful....and so are you.



Awww.. you're too kind. Thanks. :happy:


----------



## Jes (Aug 19, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> No, I'm a total fucking moron who had an internship in the pop culture section of the Smithsonian. .



zomg, i think i just jizzed. like a geyser, even! 

anyway, I don't really have a dog (or, whale!) in this fight, though I will say that I think FIVE sz. 16 and up (and it does look to me that they're all about 16 or up) women on tv is fairly radical. But, it also looks, as someone said, like a fat Real Housewives. And that's OK with me, in a weird way. It's as OK as Real Housewives is OK. It's lowest-common-denominator programming, for sure, and it's not like I don't watch trashy reality TV, as I certainly do, but if what we want is equality, then that means for better or worse!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 19, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> At what size does one achieve whale status? Just wondering if I qualify. We're going to Cape Cod soon, not sure if I should pass on the whale watching excursion plans lest someone mistakes me for those in the sea.


 

Well, I have no idea. I just know i'm not a whale. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 19, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> And I'm (as usual) not reading close enough. I read Surly's comment on its own and hadn't read through all of yours. Apologies to both of you..
> 
> I'll take my whale tail on outta here for now.


 
Haha. No worries.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 19, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> No, I'm a total fucking moron who had an internship in the pop culture section of the Smithsonian. And I have attended occasions at Fashion Week because my ex boyfriend did the lighting for lines such as G Star, Sean Jean and several others. So, no...I have no fucking idea about pop culture or fashion. Thanks.
> 
> There are several women larger than these women who now appear on primetime television, movies and TV ads. As I stated, that if this is what media views as large...not what I view as large...the media perception is skewed and views women who gain 15 lbs as fat.
> 
> ...


 
You need to take it down a notch. And I seriously couldn't give a shit about what your boyfriend does for a living or what your current IQ is. If you noticed at all, I added a "ha ha" at the end of my comment. Don't go picking a fight when there was no intention to have one. 

"you have to make every goddamn objection personal - as you do repeatedly" - What the hell does this mean? Haha. I think you need a nap.


----------



## olwen (Aug 19, 2011)

Jes said:


> zomg, i think i just jizzed. like a geyser, even!
> 
> anyway, I don't really have a dog (or, whale!) in this fight, though I will say that I think FIVE sz. 16 and up (and it does look to me that they're all about 16 or up) women on tv is fairly radical. But, it also looks, as someone said, like a fat Real Housewives. And that's OK with me, in a weird way. It's as OK as Real Housewives is OK. It's lowest-common-denominator programming, for sure, and it's not like I don't watch trashy reality TV, as I certainly do, but if what we want is equality, then that means for better or worse!



This is true but, I just can't help but think that if the average person sees fat people behaving badly that it will reinforce stereotypes of fat people that are already negative. I don't think we can truly win or really get anywhere. 

And since there are two minorities on the show, I'm sure The Root will "report" on it and there will be a debate about how fat black people are making all black people look bad and don't help the community. That's what they do already whenever a fat black entertainer is involved. 

There was just some thing on the root where Boris Kodjoe said he had a nightmare about a 300lb woman grinding on him and eating fried chicken. The comments blew up and of course they were extremely negative. 

Even tho the women on this show are not that big, I agree with whoever said it will be a radical idea, but not necessarily one that is well received, not because it's trash tv, but just because they are fat. 

Bah humbug.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 19, 2011)

I started a Thread on this 12 days ago. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Littleghost (Aug 19, 2011)

Carrie said:


> I am filtering seawater through my baleen to catch krill as we speak.



Marine biology is so SEEEXAAAAY. :smitten:


----------



## HayleeRose (Aug 19, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I started a Thread on this 12 days ago. I'm just sayin'.



Oh I'm sorry, I really did look, but I'm also not to good at using the search.


----------



## HayleeRose (Aug 19, 2011)

I get that you dont think they are that big Punky, but obviously these women think they are, and you have to admit that to general society they would be. You cant tell someone how to define there own body I hate when people tell other people how to feel about there bodies, its like they are too small for the fat world and too big for the skinny world.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 19, 2011)

These women would be definitely considered big where I'm from, and we're not one bit about fashion over here. 

I'm going to watch the show and probably not hate it. Until recently, I was quite a bit like them from what I see of the promos. And I think that kind of way to attack life is healthy, no matter the size. And that's really why I wanna watch.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 19, 2011)

HayleeRose said:


> I get that you dont think they are that big Punky, but obviously these women think they are, and you have to admit that to general society they would be. You cant tell someone how to define there own body I hate when people tell other people how to feel about there bodies, its like they are too small for the fat world and too big for the skinny world.


 
What I said when I posted, having *only* looked at the pictures and read over that article ....I said they don't look any different than the vast majority of women I see on a daily basis here...which, is just my opinion. And my opinion was also that if the media defines women who may or may not be a size 16 as huge...then where does that leave the rest of us...furthermore, by the sites own words they praise these women for being brave to live their lives despite their clearly social disability [sic] ..I guess I'm the only one that finds that disturbing and condescending. 

,....and JC I never told anyone how to define their body... I don't know what size they are exactly and I never said size 16 was not a BBW, but, I will say that when I started shopping at Lane Bryant at 15 - 22 years ago - what size 16 meant then and what it means now are completely different.

Sorry I dare have an opinion.


----------



## Saoirse (Aug 20, 2011)

Back up off that peace train


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 20, 2011)

HayleeRose said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I really did look, but I'm also not to good at using the search.


 I titled it obscurely...:doh: 'Mainstream' something...:huh: so you couldn't have known...:blink::kiss2: TLC... 'The Learning Channel' or 'Tender Lovin'Care?'


----------



## miafantastic (Aug 20, 2011)

Just chiming in to say that Nikki Gomez used to be a regular on a plus-size modeling forum way back in the day when she was trying to break in to the biz.


----------



## violetviolets (Aug 20, 2011)

I am very excited for this! Giddy status maybe! 

Side note... They are models and designers etc who happen to be the size they are. Bigger girls working and living in the fashion industry. The issues of bigger/smaller isn't an issue for me. Whatever.


----------



## wtchmel (Aug 20, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Okay...the women are beautiful...but...honestly...besides the one...the rest of them to me look just like average women - but, I live in Ohio..and I did spend some time off and on over a 2 year period in NYC. I do know that when I was in Manhattan I felt like a spectacle and people would just stare at me (esp women) with a look of disgust...
> 
> Anyway...I digress...maybe because women here are built more like this I just view these sizes as average/normal body sizes. I have no way of knowing, but, the majority of them don't look like anything larger than a size 16 and that is stretching it. Please don't shoot me...just...society, even TLC's view of BIG is sometimes really warped. One of the lines about these women is how they are not letting their weight hold them back and how we should celebrate their courage to live life to the fullest. I don't know about you guys, but, how condescending.
> 
> So, I will watch it if it ever makes it on the schedule ...I am curious. But, if these women are considered huge by industry standards well then I'm what... a whale? LOL



What she said!!! Perfectly said.


----------



## Jello404 (Aug 23, 2011)

Im not even excited about it because I just know someone is going to do something that makes me face palm lol Its going to turn into a big joke,its not going to stay positive..and its going to be very stereotypical. Lots of skinny bashing. Ugh...you cant forget its a reality show.Maybe they'll throw in a few fat girl fights for ratings.


----------



## Jello404 (Aug 23, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Okay...the women are beautiful...but...honestly...besides the one...the rest of them to me look just like average women - but, I live in Ohio..and I did spend some time off and on over a 2 year period in NYC. I do know that when I was in Manhattan I felt like a spectacle and people would just stare at me (esp women) with a look of disgust...
> 
> Anyway...I digress...maybe because women here are built more like this I just view these sizes as average/normal body sizes. I have no way of knowing, but, the majority of them don't look like anything larger than a size 16 and that is stretching it. Please don't shoot me...just...society, even TLC's view of BIG is sometimes really warped. One of the lines about these women is how they are not letting their weight hold them back and how we should celebrate their courage to live life to the fullest. I don't know about you guys, but, how condescending.
> 
> So, I will watch it if it ever makes it on the schedule ...I am curious. But, if these women are considered huge by industry standards well then I'm what... a whale? LOL



I get what you mean.9 X out of 10 when they say 'Plus Size' they mean 14/16 ONLY. Its like...LMFAO come on now. And if your over a 1/4/16 KILL YOURSELF basically. Im from Chicago and seeing someone thats a size 28 is common and when I lived in Atlanta the average WAS 14/16-that meant you were on the thin side lol So even though these girls are beautiful and deserve a voice,I feel like all of them are 'acceptable fat'. Theyre fat but not 'too fat for TV'.Theyre not too fat where they offend anyone.Meaning girls who are size 18-34 arent even seen as human.Its unfortunate. But we never seen plus size women on TV so its a small step in the right direction.


----------



## Jes (Aug 23, 2011)

Jello404 said:


> I get what you mean.9 X out of 10 when they say 'Plus Size' they mean 14/16 ONLY. Its like...LMFAO come on now. And if your over a 1/4/16 KILL YOURSELF basically. Im from Chicago and seeing someone thats a size 28 is common and when I lived in Atlanta the average WAS 14/16-that meant you were on the thin side lol So even though these girls are beautiful and deserve a voice,I feel like all of them are 'acceptable fat'. Theyre fat but not 'too fat for TV'.Theyre not too fat where they offend anyone.Meaning girls who are size 18-34 arent even seen as human.Its unfortunate. But we never seen plus size women on TV so its a small step in the right direction.



Well they're all plus-sized models/women in the fashion industry, right? Just like average models don't represent the entire female population, these women won't, either. But I'm not sure they're being asked to represent anyone other than themselves, you know?


----------



## bigbri (Aug 23, 2011)

My wife and I have seen the promos and she is anxious to find out where one of the ladies bought her swimsuit, my wife thinks its gorgeous. I will cast no stones until I have a chance to watch a couple of episodes. On some level I'm happy to think people of size can have shows just as much as truckers, pawnbrokers, hillbilly fishermen, gigolos and swamp rats. Let's get some long green passed around our side of the table.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 24, 2011)

The swimsuit featured in the commercials are from MonifC. It's their St-Tropez swimsuit if I'm not mistaken. It's definitely a lovely suit.


----------



## ByRoSwim (Aug 24, 2011)

bigbri said:


> My wife and I have seen the promos and she is anxious to find out where one of the ladies bought her swimsuit, my wife thinks its gorgeous. I will cast no stones until I have a chance to watch a couple of episodes. On some level I'm happy to think people of size can have shows just as much as truckers, pawnbrokers, hillbilly fishermen, gigolos and swamp rats. Let's get some long green passed around our side of the table.



________________________________________________________
They contacted me to use my monokini swimsuit for a segment. I made it and shipped it overnight and dont remember who wore it. But I allowed that person to keep it cuz she loved it! I have no idea what segment it will be in but I might watch the show... could be interesting!


----------



## Jes (Aug 24, 2011)

ByRoSwim said:


> ________________________________________________________
> They contacted me to use my monokini swimsuit for a segment. I made it and shipped it overnight and dont remember who wore it. But I allowed that person to keep it cuz she loved it! I have no idea what segment it will be in but I might watch the show... could be interesting!



Congrats! Good job.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 24, 2011)

ByRoSwim said:


> ________________________________________________________
> They contacted me to use my monokini swimsuit for a segment. I made it and shipped it overnight and dont remember who wore it. But I allowed that person to keep it cuz she loved it! I have no idea what segment it will be in but I might watch the show... could be interesting!



Awesome! I thought I saw one on there  Guess they're giving some plus size designers a real big boost  That'll be some super awesome exposure!!


----------



## ByRoSwim (Aug 25, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Awesome! I thought I saw one on there  Guess they're giving some plus size designers a real big boost  That'll be some super awesome exposure!!



_________________________________________________
Well, I hope so but I dont think the production company likes me anymore!

I had to send several emails to different people to get them to pay me the $20 to send overnight (at their request.) I finally got it but I think I annoyed them


----------



## Alzison (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey all-

I noticed a lot of commentary/fear about the ladies on "Big Sexy" being yet another crop of fat women on TV who are either "plus size" (size 10/12) or unhappy with their bodies and/or trying to lose weight. I came across one of the many interviews with the cast and thought that one of the ladies' (stylist Leslie Medlik) responses was particularly refreshing and unique, when she was asked about how to dress to look thinner. Hopefully it gives every a bit more positive outlook for the show (I certainly have very high hopes!):

http://www.more.com/big-sexy-celebrates-plus-size-fashion

_"Dressing to Look Thinner: I dont encourage women to do that, ever. For me, its not about trying to change the body you have. You should really focus on the body you have and what is great about it. You can still look beautiful and wear an amazing outfit without trying to look slimmer"_


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm not sure that I want to see this show at all. From what I've seen of the previews I am not sure that I want a group of very forward, giggly, immature, and abrasive women speaking for or representing me as a fat woman. From what I have seen they only represent one small portion (the "to be successful I have to live in a big city, drink a lot of cosmos, and screw men with money" portion) of the true American plus-sized women. It's not a fair representation of all big sexy women. I worry that they could be perpetuating the "fat girls are easy" mentality and that's really not a stereotype that I would want to see advertised on a weekly program. It's just my opinion.


----------



## Jes (Aug 30, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> and screw men with money



May I ask you what caused you to characterize the women in the show this way? Interview? Commercial?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 30, 2011)

So I just watched the first episode.
*(Spoilers, but I'm being pretty vague)*























It starts with a basic introduction of the girls, their goals in life, and some history of them. Body image and that kind of thing come up.

They end up getting into a high end fashion show. After that they attempt to get into the after party for said show, but refuse to go in because everyone else is getting in free while the bouncer tries to make them pay 30 dollars to get in. 
Some chatting occurs, and they end up heading to a BBW party in NY. You might recognize some faces. 

They end up making their own fashion show to start off the season, and I thought that part of the show was good.

Overall I felt it was ok. It's better than most in that it truly does have the feeling of they are ok with their size, but they have some insecurities brought on by others. I'm not saying that isn't common, but still.

My only gripes were:
There was quite a bit of us vs them talk when it came to the thinner models, and I can be nit picky about thin hatred at times because I'm all about acceptance. 

There was a pretty harshly said comment about "Chubby chasers," and then that threw me into my own us vs them, and then I felt bad because I'm not guiltless just because I may not be what a lot of us consider a bad apple in the community, and those that may be considered to be bad apples because of how they view fat aren't necessarily bad people either.

Overall though: Good show. They did show a lot of insecurities, but this is the first episode. If this somehow leads into a sort of growth and they overcome these things, then it could definitely stand out as something that should be admired and definitely different from the mainstream. I'll keep tuning in.

(And to be an admirer for a second: Oh lord have mercy... They are just... :smitten: lol)


----------



## Jes (Aug 30, 2011)

I watched about the last 45 min, and I got a kick out of it. But I like those types of reality shows--I find them entertaining and mindless, which makes tv relaxing. I thought several of the women were very witty and kooky in the good way and I think all were articulate about the issues in their lives. I missed the story with the one woman who was barely on screen...talk about dead weight. I hope she comes alive a bit b/c she didn't have much on-screen presence.

I sense some of you expect this handful of women to represent all fat women everywhere. Why would you think that? These women are in the fashion industry, in NYC, and willing to go on a Tv show and be followed by cameras. They represent no one but themselves. Do you think every Real Housewife is trying to represent every socialite, or whatever, in the world? 

The Goddesses clip resonated with me. I've been there and it's not my scene. I don't know if the women on the show felt the same for the reasons I feel, or something else, but the Thunder Thighs contest? I didn't want to go to a WHOOO SPRING BREAK type of place when I was 20 and I don't now, either. I get that it's all good fun for some people, but I don't think that 5 fat women need to go to Goddesses and love it just b/c they're 'representin'' on Tv.


----------



## olwen (Aug 30, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised. I had a few nitpicky things too but overall it wasn't as terrible as I thought it would be.


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Aug 31, 2011)

I watch it... It wasn't terrible, but it all seemed a bit rushed, like they tried to put to much in the one episode. But it was still ok, the only other thing was that I found Tiffany Bank a little annoying. I am sure she is a nice person but for whatever reason she just kinda bugged me...


----------



## Webmaster (Aug 31, 2011)

Watched it, wanted to like it, but it just seemed a bit too clueless and contrived. The women seemed amazingly unliberated and insecure, with a general theme of "I am afraid I am not as good as a thin woman" rather than the confidence and belief in themselves that I expected. 

I also felt they dumped unfairly on Nancy (not my scene either, but Nancy has done an awful lot for the community over the decades). Finally, the fashion show itself, though heralded, really wasn't much more than what NAAFA has been doing for some 30 years with fashions from the small group of truly plus-size friendly manufacturers. Overall, it felt as if those women had slept right through what the movement has been doing for a very long time. A bit of technical assistance would have gone a long way to bring them up to speed.

Then again, I am glad the show was made, the performers are lovely, the production value decent (not sure I'd have broadcast the boyfriend proclaiming how much better one of the models was on the runway than the other two), and at least Lane Bryant supported the effort, something they never did when we published BBW Magazine.


----------



## Jes (Aug 31, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> The women seemed amazingly unliberated and insecure, with a general theme of "I am afraid I am not as good as a thin woman" rather than the confidence and belief in themselves that I expected.
> .



The women seemed pretty real and very much like the women I know... I don't know how I feel about your characterization above. Am I unliberated...? I don't know what that means in this context. Am I insecure sometimes? Sure. It's called being human.

Are you disappointed that these women were human? That makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Jes said:


> The women seemed pretty real and very much like the women I know... I don't know how I feel about your characterization above. Am I unliberated...? I don't know what that means in this context. Am I insecure sometimes? Sure. It's called being human.
> 
> Are you disappointed that these women were human? That makes me uncomfortable.



I think what Webmaster was saying was more along the lines of wanting the "big sexy" women to be more self assured and just not give a damn about the general public's opinion. The definition of "Liberated" is "Showing freedom from social conventions or traditional ideas" Those ladies are clearly, and admirably working on it, but none of them came off as truly liberated... 

"Are you disappointed that these women were human?" That's clearly not what he meant, and the phrasing of your question seems mildly argumentative...???:huh:

However I also agree with you that they were just being "human", and as a big girl its hard not to think unkind things about ones self when its how you have been made to feel for most/all of your life.


----------



## Jes (Aug 31, 2011)

prettyeyes77 said:


> I think what Webmaster was saying was more along the lines of wanting the "big sexy" women to be more self assured and just not give a damn about the general public's opinion. The definition of "Liberated" is "Showing freedom from social conventions or traditional ideas" Those ladies are clearly, and admirably working on it, but none of them came off as truly liberated...
> 
> "Are you disappointed that these women were human?" That's clearly not what he meant, and the phrasing of your question seems mildly argumentative...???:huh:
> 
> However I also agree with you that they were just being "human", and as a big girl its hard not to think unkind things about ones self when its how you have been made to feel for most/all of your life.



Hmm. Well, some of the commenters here seemed so afraid these women would be ball busters and piss on anyone who wasn't Fat And Awesome All The Time. Then you have others who seem disappointed that they weren't... 

I'm not being argumentative, mildly or otherwise. I'm discussing the show and the topic at hand.

Are there any tv shows that feature people with no self-doubt, no occasional anxiety about life or no struggles reaching their goals? Really? Would we watch people that insufferable? I like my non-reality tv a bit closer to reality than asking fat women to be something they're not.

I guess I just don't understand where some of you people are coming from.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 31, 2011)

First, as an aside, there is nothing wrong with a woman (or a man for that matter) being "argumentative" if they find a statement or idea worthy of arguing about. I'm getting kind of irritated by people continually telling others to stop being so "negative" or "disagreeable." WTF is the point of a _discussion_ forum if not to be allowed to disagree openly and as strongly as you actually do? Just agreeing all the time about everything doesn't really move a discussion forward.

As for the show, I didn't watch it yet (can you watch it online? I don't have a TV), but I did see a lot of the promos and whatnot. It does seem to be framed in several articles as a show that focuses on the "issues" or "trials" faced by fat women, so it doesn't really surprise me that there was attention paid to some of the struggles they experience. I'm a little hesitant to watch it because I hate seeing fat women being portrayed as desperate or completely insecure - maybe because I've experienced those same feelings at times in my own life and seeing them in others makes me cringe (probably more in my early-mid 20s than now, tho). But then I also hate the message that it's because they're *fat* that they have these issues - when it could be related, but like Jes said it's also because they are just humans (and also in particular because they are women in our society).


----------



## Jes (Aug 31, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> First, as an aside, there is nothing wrong with a woman (or a man for that matter) being "argumentative" if they find a statement or idea worthy of arguing about. I'm getting kind of irritated by people continually telling others to stop being so "negative" or "disagreeable." WTF is the point of a _discussion_ forum if not to be allowed to disagree openly and as strongly as you actually do? Just agreeing all the time about everything doesn't really move a discussion forward.
> 
> As for the show, I didn't watch it yet (can you watch it online? I don't have a TV), but I did see a lot of the promos and whatnot. It does seem to be framed in several articles as a show that focuses on the "issues" or "trials" faced by fat women, so it doesn't really surprise me that there was attention paid to some of the struggles they experience. I'm a little hesitant to watch it because I hate seeing fat women being portrayed as desperate or completely insecure - maybe because I've experienced those same feelings at times in my own life and seeing them in others makes me cringe (probably more in my early-mid 20s than now, tho). But then I also hate the message that it's because they're *fat* that they have these issues - when it could be related, but like Jes said it's also because they are just humans (and also in particular because they are women in our society).



One of the parts that really made me smile is when one of the women meets up for a game of pool with an ex, with whom she's still good friends. She's asking him about their relationship and why it didn't work, and his thoughts about big women and he laughingly (but truthfully) tells her that she was a stalker and kind of suffocated him. He's a standup comedian and she was at every single performance. Every. Single. One. Even before they were serious, from what I could tell. 

Anyway, for her 'to-camera' interview she jokes something about how: it's kind of humbling when you think a relationship didn't work b/c of your looks, and actually, it's just b/c you were crazy.

hahaha. 

I loved everything about that--that it's the truth, that the ex seemed like a nice guy and they're still friends, and that the woman really laughed at herself (in a constructive way) and delivered that line with great comedic timing. That level of self awareness isn't always easy to achieve and certainly not easy to admit to on Tv.

And yes, I don't like the 'argumentative' finger wag in this case either. But the poster has 8 posts to her name and is new, so I think she'll catch on soon enough!


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Jes said:


> Hmm. Well, some of the commenters here seemed so afraid these women would be ball busters and piss on anyone who wasn't Fat And Awesome All The Time. Then you have others who seem disappointed that they weren't...
> 
> I'm not being argumentative, mildly or otherwise. I'm discussing the show and the topic at hand.
> 
> ...




I'm not saying that there was anything wrong with the girls behavior. I agree that they are just human, and since its a reality show they are are just being themselves and at any-size women/people can be insecure about any number of things. I was simply pointing out that Webmaster wasn't wrong in his observation, or in his use of the word un-liberated... 

And as for the other stuff, as they say "You can't please everyone." 






mcbeth said:


> First, as an aside, there is nothing wrong with a woman (or a man for that matter) being "argumentative" if they find a statement or idea worthy of arguing about. I'm getting kind of irritated by people continually telling others to stop being so "negative" or "disagreeable." WTF is the point of a _discussion_ forum if not to be allowed to disagree openly and as strongly as you actually do? Just agreeing all the time about everything doesn't really move a discussion forward.



I like a good debate or even argument on occasion... But in this case I was simply unclear weather that particular statement was intended in an argumentative way or not... And I didn't want to respond in an overly aggressive way to a passive statement, hence the question marks and confused emoticon.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 31, 2011)

prettyeyes77 said:


> I like a good debate or even argument on occasion... But in this case I was simply unclear weather that particular statement was intended in an argumentative way or not... And I didn't want to respond in an overly aggressive way to a passive statement, hence the question marks and confused emoticon.



Fair enough.  I intentionally didn't quote you because it wasn't so much about your specific comment (especially since you are such a new poster!), but was more about a general mood I've been seeing around, and just wanted to vent some annoyance. 

Happy posting, PrettyEyes!


----------



## Jes (Aug 31, 2011)

If interested:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-voluptuous-new-stars.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

scroll and you'll see a clip. After I watched it (and I think that's part of the show I missed at the beginning) you'll see more choices for short clips you can see (I think most link back to TLC).


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Aug 31, 2011)

> And yes, I don't like the 'argumentative' finger wag in this case either. But the poster has 8 posts to her name and is new, so I think she'll catch on soon enough!



"Raises eyebrow" I have 8 or so posts on Dims but this isn't my first forum, I assure you...  I doubt I will learn not to ask questions about the intended emotions conveyed in a written statement as I am exceedingly curious, and it's far too easy to take things the wrong way when they're only in print. I would rather ask a question and be wrong than to assume and be wrong.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Aug 31, 2011)

I watched last night. Guess it was the premiere episode. I wasn't impressed. Vapid is the word that came to mind, although I'm not a fan of the reality show genre overall, so it could be bias for that reason. The other thing I sensed was that the women in the show didn't have a true sense of self-esteem that doesn't require defensiveness or one-upmanship. Hating the skinnies isn't necessary to love your fat body. I also get that the "community" can be a little bit odd and exploitative, but it seemed like they went into the club with a big chip on their shoulders. Is there a better way to express what they found offensive without dismissing the entire scene? I think so.

I try to give each new show I watch at least a second chance unless it's truly painful to watch. I'll give this another shot and see what I think then. I don't expect these women to represent anyone but themselves, but I don't sense the positive in this show that I had hoped.


----------



## FA Punk (Aug 31, 2011)

I turned the show off after the whole ''Thunder Thighs'' thing. It really wasn't what they said that upset me but rather when the camera man pans to the middle aged bald guy standing in the bar, so in a sense with what was being said in the background reinforcing the idea that us ''Chubby Chasers'' are nothing but a bunch of creeps. I felt sorry for the guy because it really wasn't fair to point him out pre-say with what the women were talking about.

It reminds of a recent documentary I watched where they show a large women getting out of an SUV then having the camera man focus on the handicap sign. I know I'm reading into something but still to me thats insulting to my intelligence because you know the producers are thinking about this when they edit the show together.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 1, 2011)

I haven't seen it yet but I'm curious to check it out.

Dennis


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 1, 2011)

Overall, the show annoyed me somewhat. I doubt if I will watch another episode. What I really found irritating was that almost half the commercials shown here (Chicago) during the show were for Jenny Craig or some other weight loss plan. Jeez :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 1, 2011)

PamelaLois said:


> Overall, the show annoyed me somewhat. I doubt if I will watch another episode. What I really found irritating was that almost half the commercials shown here (Chicago) during the show were for Jenny Craig or some other weight loss plan. Jeez :doh:



For me, all the commercials were for Lane Bryant, then some other plus size thing, and then Special K and other whole grain foods who's commercials talk about dieting and losing weight.




I kinda liked the show. Just a bit. I'm just gonna chalk it up to a plus size Jersey Shore meets Real Housewives. It's for entertainment purposes only. Not gonna get a life epiphany about fatness by watching it. And anyone who expects to get some kind of life changing confidence boost from it is definitely expecting wayyyy too much from the show.


----------



## Jes (Sep 2, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> For me, all the commercials were for Lane Bryant, then some other plus size thing, and then Special K and other whole grain foods who's commercials talk about dieting and losing weight.
> 
> 
> .



Philly/East Coast, too--1200 Lane bryant commercials with the olive-skinned woman with great hips!


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 4, 2011)

Overall I thought the show had it's pros and cons and alot of the posts here have pointed those out. Here's my two cents:
*Pros: *
I thought the best scene was the pool hall scene when one of the girls meets up with her ex. I've had very similar problems like that in the past. No matter how many big women I've been in a relationship with; their size has always been an issue with them. Her ex points out; it wasn't her size that was the issue, it was her issues with her size that was the issue. Others have been getting over their past. Childhood issues tend to put chips on everyone's shoulders. As proud as all of them were, every single one of them still found it nerve racking to walk in front of a crowd in a swim suit. The one that wanted to be a model the most was afraid to do it. Then finally got the nerve to model her swimsuit. Another one that had modeled decided to wear a cover up piece.

The other scene I like was when one of them was talking about her separation from her husband and her relationship with her new boyfriend. Her ex wouldn't touch her or hold her in her in bed. Her boyfriend did and loved to; as well as the liked all her body. That was great! I've had countless relationships where I wasn't even allowed to go there. In fact I'm still waiting to go there! 

*Cons: *
The part I was disappointed in the most was the BBW party scene. It kinda made FA's look bad. But who knows; that party could've been a total bust. It didn't look very exciting. Also if four girls walked into a bar with a camera crew; would you approach? Yeah I didn't think so. Either would I. Something I think none of those girls considered. It's like their always in the cusp of being proud of their size. I'll give the show another shot although the next episode looks very stereotypical. The ladies are looking for guys that like big women. It shows them hangin' all over a bunch of black guys. The preview kinda made it look like they almost did that on purpose to get a reaction. I dunno we'll see. Like I said I'm giving it another shot. Besides I do find the ladies adorable.


----------



## olwen (Sep 4, 2011)

I think it's great that the goddess parties are there for people who are into the club scene, but it's just that, a club. Ergo there will be a club atmosphere. You come out of there feeling sticky. A lot of the guys don't get dressed up, but the women do. That pissed me off. Like, I go to the trouble of looking nice for a night out and these guys couldn't be bothered to exchange the clown clothes and sneakers for a pair of fitted slacks and shoes? WTF? And then the ones who were wearing suits came off as skeevy and greasy. Ewww. A lot of the guys just seemed interested in only getting laid. Not exactly the best place to look for significant others. After the third time going to those parties my friends and I gave up going. I know not all FAs are like that so it was a disappointing experience for me to see the quality of men there. I totally related to the women in the show in that moment. But I also thought, well, at least fat girls are getting the same lame approaches that skinny girls get sometimes. How normal.


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 4, 2011)

olwen said:


> I think it's great that the goddess parties are there for people who are into the club scene, but it's just that, a club. Ergo there will be a club atmosphere. You come out of there feeling sticky. A lot of the guys don't get dressed up, but the women do. That pissed me off. Like, I go to the trouble of looking nice for a night out and these guys couldn't be bothered to exchange the clown clothes and sneakers for a pair of fitted slacks and shoes? WTF? And then the ones who were wearing suits came off as skeevy and greasy. Ewww. A lot of the guys just seemed interested in only getting laid. Not exactly the best place to look for significant others. After the third time going to those parties my friends and I gave up going. I know not all FAs are like that so it was a disappointing experience for me to see the quality of men there. I totally related to the women in the show in that moment. But I also thought, well, at least fat girls are getting the same lame approaches that skinny girls get sometimes. How normal.



I totally agree with you there. I tend to not like the social events and I'm a guy. I tend to meet someone nice around my own social scene thruogh friends.


----------



## olwen (Sep 4, 2011)

rickydaniels said:


> I totally agree with you there. I tend to not like the social events and I'm a guy. I tend to meet someone nice around my own social scene thruogh friends.



I prefer that way too. I either need to make more friends or get the friends I already have to make friends with hot FAs so they can introduce me to them. LOL Clubbing, bar hopping, and online dating all suck.


----------



## MissAshley (Sep 4, 2011)

I haven't seen it yet but the previews and clips make it seem interesting.


----------



## Jack Secret (Sep 5, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> So I just watched the first episode.
> *(Spoilers, but I'm being pretty vague)*
> 
> _There was a pretty harshly said comment about "Chubby chasers," and then that threw me into my own us vs them, and then I felt bad because I'm not guiltless just because I may not be what a lot of us consider a bad apple in the community, and those that may be considered to be bad apples because of how they view fat aren't necessarily bad people either._



I know I am going to be beating a dead horse but I would like to bring up an old conversation What is the difference between a "Chubby Chaser" and a FA? Fetish/opportunist and someone who finds no attraction to a thinner form?

* feel free to move this to a new conversation. Otherwise I will start a new one. *


----------



## Jack Secret (Sep 5, 2011)

olwen said:


> I think it's great that the goddess parties are there for people who are into the club scene, but it's just that, a club. Ergo there will be a club atmosphere. You come out of there feeling sticky. A lot of the guys don't get dressed up, but the women do. That pissed me off. Like, I go to the trouble of looking nice for a night out and these guys couldn't be bothered to exchange the clown clothes and sneakers for a pair of fitted slacks and shoes? WTF? And then the ones who were wearing suits came off as skeevy and greasy. Ewww. A lot of the guys just seemed interested in only getting laid. Not exactly the best place to look for significant others. After the third time going to those parties my friends and I gave up going. I know not all FAs are like that so it was a disappointing experience for me to see the quality of men there. I totally related to the women in the show in that moment. But I also thought, well, at least fat girls are getting the same lame approaches that skinny girls get sometimes. How normal.



In Atlanta the Hipsters parties were widely regarded as meat markets Primarily for women to browse. I would go to meet people and then continue interest in a one-on-one fashion. I really had a great time with those I met there. But one thing is certain After walking out of some of those parties I felt like I needed to scrub myself with bleach! (Just like most outings at any bar!)


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Sep 8, 2011)

ANOTHER slap at Goddesses from TLC's BIGSEXY, showing that poor awestruck:shocked: guy as the ultimate type-to-be-avoided. TLC is part of the corporation that owns Discovery, and the Oprah Winfrey Network. Somehow dissing the Original Social Club for BBWs:bow: factors into their formula of creating anxiety and drama:huh: and then cutting to commercials offering products:doh: which'll Fix Everything.


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> ANOTHER slap at Goddesses from TLC's BIGSEXY, showing that poor awestruck:shocked: guy as the ultimate type-to-be-avoided. TLC is part of the corporation that owns Discovery, and the Oprah Winfrey Network. Somehow dissing the Original Social Club for BBWs:bow: factors into their formula of creating anxiety and drama:huh: and then cutting to commercials offering products:doh: which'll Fix Everything.



Why don't you show us your new magic trick, Ned? Shall we pick a card, any card?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Sep 8, 2011)

Jes said:


> Why don't you show us your new magic trick, Ned? Shall we pick a card, any card?


 The Moderator 'butch':bow: who sad to say was just going off-duty last month, did warn you to cut out the ad-hominem Trolling, Jes.


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> The Moderator 'butch':bow: who sad to say was just going off-duty last month, did warn you to cut out the ad-hominem Trolling, Jes.



Wrong! Four of Clubs!


I'll have to go back to Goddesses some time and see if it's like, or unlike, the first time I was there. And it really sounds like I need to watch the 2nd installment of Big Sexy! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Tina (Sep 8, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> I'm not sure that I want to see this show at all. From what I've seen of the previews I am not sure that I want a group of very forward, giggly, immature, and abrasive women speaking for or representing me as a fat woman. From what I have seen they only represent one small portion (the "to be successful I have to live in a big city, drink a lot of cosmos, and screw men with money" portion) of the true American plus-sized women. It's not a fair representation of all big sexy women. I worry that they could be perpetuating the "fat girls are easy" mentality and that's really not a stereotype that I would want to see advertised on a weekly program. It's just my opinion.



They speak for themselves, and no one else. Because a small group of women are one way that means all of us are? Did they say they want to represent, are trying to represent, or are representing all fat women? 

Otherwise, I don't get it. Like it, don't like it, it's not my concern. *shrug*


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Sep 8, 2011)

Jes said:


> Wrong! Four of Clubs!
> 
> 
> I'll have to go back to Goddesses some time and see if it's like, or unlike, the first time I was there. And it really sounds like I need to watch the 2nd installment of Big Sexy! Thanks for the reminder.


 If I ever try Reverse Psychology:bounce: on my self-assigned Pilot Fish:batting:... but that would be non-compassionate of me.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 8, 2011)

I liked the second episode better than the first. I guess I found it more real. They said that hated word again, but I don't think they really know the "FA" term, so it's what they go with.

The show really isn't bad. Those who think it is are just way too sensitive.


----------



## Captain Save (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish I could get on board with the reality tv format of the show; I feel like I'm watching an episode of something from MTV, and it's a little hard to take if that's not your preferred type of show. In any case I think the ladies come across as tastefully done and not like mockeries of girls of size you'd almost expect from Hollywood; they seem to have the same things going on in their lives that any woman would be expected to have, and with the obvious exceptions of various size discriminations they aren't much different than any other ladies in a big city such as New York.


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2011)

Captain Save said:


> I wish I could get on board with the reality tv format of the show; I feel like I'm watching an episode of something from MTV, and it's a little hard to take if that's not your preferred type of show. In any case I think the ladies come across as tastefully done and not like mockeries of girls of size you'd almost expect from Hollywood; they seem to have the same things going on in their lives that any woman would be expected to have, and with the obvious exceptions of various size discriminations they aren't much different than any other ladies in a big city such as New York.



Yeah--reality tv has a script like anything else and that format isn't for everyone. I've watched so much of it I feel like I could edit a series now myself!

I'm still not sure when we're gonna see the 'screw men with money' part of the show that LovelyOne mentioned... ?


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 11, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I liked the second episode better than the first. I guess I found it more real. They said that hated word again, but I don't think they really know the "FA" term, so it's what they go with.
> 
> The show really isn't bad. Those who think it is are just way too sensitive.



Yeah I agree. The second episode was better and I'm looking forward to the third. I think fetishes could be an issue too. Sounds like these girls get alotta creepizoids that just want sex.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Sep 11, 2011)

DiscoveryCorp puts out an Ad in the Trades.:blush: On the Appointed Day a line of BBWs stretches around a entire Manhattan block. A Prospect:smitten: is seated. First question: "Have you ever:batting: heard of "DIMENSIONS Magazine?" She answers, "Of course!" Shadowy seated figures: "THANK YOU. NEXT!!!!! Security will escort:bounce: you out:blink: and Have A Nice Day.":really sad::goodbye:


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2011)

rickydaniels said:


> Yeah I agree. The second episode was better and I'm looking forward to the third. I think fetishes could be an issue too. Sounds like these girls get alotta creepizoids that just want sex.



You don't say!

haha. But, I think many, many women do.

Like the NON-single guy who comes to the Singles party, readily admits he's not single and then states: I'm just here for sex.

Charming. 

Is he a plant, Ned?


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> DiscoveryCorp puts out an Ad in the Trades.:blush: On the Appointed Day a line of BBWs stretches around a entire Manhattan block. A Prospect:smitten: is seated. First question: "Have you ever:batting: heard of "DIMENSIONS Magazine?" She answers, "Of course!" Shadowy seated figures: "THANK YOU. NEXT!!!!! Security will escort:bounce: you out:blink: and Have A Nice Day.":really sad::goodbye:



I was there, [emoticon] and that's exactly what happened. [emoticon] 

Too bad they couldn't edit out the female [emoticon] comedian who said [emoticon] that in her experience, some BBW clubs [emoticon] and websites (!) didn't really [emoticon] seem very good at celebrating [emoticon] the beauty of large women. She had no idea what she was talking about, right? LIAR! [emoticon] [emoticon] [emoticon]


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 13, 2011)

Jes said:


> I was there, [emoticon] and that's exactly what happened. [emoticon]
> 
> Too bad they couldn't edit out the female [emoticon] comedian who said [emoticon] that in her experience, some BBW clubs [emoticon] and websites (!) didn't really [emoticon] seem very good at celebrating [emoticon] the beauty of large women. She had no idea what she was talking about, right? LIAR! [emoticon] [emoticon] [emoticon]



Yes, since she use the term "prey" to describe what those clubs do. 

Well trying to look on the bright side, she did say some and not all.


----------



## Jes (Sep 14, 2011)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Yes, since she use the term "prey" to describe what those clubs do.
> 
> .



Have you been to some of these clubs?

As a woman? *wink*


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 14, 2011)

Jes said:


> Have you been to some of these clubs?
> 
> As a woman? *wink*



No, I not been to some of these clubs..........as a women. 

Nor am I condoning, defending or even pretending it does not exists. 

If women feel like "prey" in this setting that is a black eye for FAs.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 14, 2011)

I want that bikini from last night's show. A fierce string bikini top that actually supports large chests? That Heather is some kind of engineering magician. :bow:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 14, 2011)

I kinda enjoyed the last episode. They didn't take the mockery too much to heart cuz they're not from there so that was refreshing. 

I did like the bikinis but with all the back fat that busty broads normally have, I sure hope she's got more than just that up her sleeve. A good supportive bikini top would be awesome to have.


----------



## Jes (Sep 14, 2011)

Carrie said:


> I want that bikini from last night's show. A fierce string bikini top that actually supports large chests? That Heather is some kind of engineering magician. :bow:



Did you think that the bikini top provided good support? At first I thought it did, and then later, I wasn't sure. I did find it flattering, though.

I'm totes gonna wear a Medieval corset to the beach next summer though.

Also: HEAVY! HEY, HEAVY!

What the hell was that? I mean, sure, we've all been yelled at before and the ones doing the yelling are hardly Rhodes Scholars, but what a nutty word to yell. HEAVY!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 14, 2011)

Finally watched the second episode. It was better, but triggered me a bit. I did really enjoy the first part though.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 14, 2011)

Jes said:


> Did you think that the bikini top provided good support? At first I thought it did, and then later, I wasn't sure. I did find it flattering, though.
> 
> I'm totes gonna wear a Medieval corset to the beach next summer though.
> 
> ...


I think for a string bikini it did. Sartorial architecture wizardry or not, I wouldn't ever expect a string bikini to support like a bra (my bikini top that does support like a bra looks - well, like a bra). But for what it was, I was impressed. 

And agreed, the heavy thing was very weird. What's next, "HEY, CORPULENT!"?


----------



## crayola box (Sep 15, 2011)

Carrie said:


> And agreed, the heavy thing was very weird. What's next, "HEY, CORPULENT!"?



I can only imagine that if anyone ever shouted, "Hey, Corpulent," I would burst out laughing, and go over to congratulate them on their creativity


----------



## mimosa (Sep 15, 2011)

I didn't watch the first episode. But did watch the second and third. I enjoyed it.  DVR is set.


----------



## HayleeRose (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree the first episode was a little disappointing but I liked the other two. They are not made for anything other than intertainment. At least they are showing that there are plus size girls that like themselves, I think they are pretty positive "plus women identities." Sometimes they are confident other days not so much, love their bodies, dont love their bodies.. We all go through it.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 15, 2011)

For some reason Leslie annoys me. I feel like she's that fat girl (there seems to be one in every crowd) who acts so overly confident about herself that it just comes off more and more as a gapping hole of insecurity. I mean, if you are confident in yourself you don't have to continue to remind everyone including yourself that you are confident, right? It's like playing hide and seek with reality or something. It's almost like she's trying so hard to PROVE it that it comes off as fake. To me, it seems like she covers things up with with false confidence by trying to convince everyone that she's okay with being a fat girl and dealing with all the issues. She's always talking about how she won't hide away because she's fat or whatever but I don't know...it seems like she's hiding from her own reality or something. I can't put my finger on it, but she bugs me. In my opinion, everyone--fat or skinny--deals with issues of insecurity. I don't know one single person in my life that doesn't let their insecurities effect them in one way or another. Something about that bothers me. Just MY opinion.


----------



## Jes (Sep 15, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> For some reason Leslie annoys me. I feel like she's that fat girl (there seems to be one in every crowd) who acts so overly confident about herself that it just comes off more and more as a gapping hole of insecurity. I mean, if you are confident in yourself you don't have to continue to remind everyone including yourself that you are confident, right? It's like playing hide and seek with reality or something. It's almost like she's trying so hard to PROVE it that it comes off as fake. To me, it seems like she covers things up with with false confidence by trying to convince everyone that she's okay with being a fat girl and dealing with all the issues. She's always talking about how she won't hide away because she's fat or whatever but I don't know...it seems like she's hiding from her own reality or something. I can't put my finger on it, but she bugs me. In my opinion, everyone--fat or skinny--deals with issues of insecurity. I don't know one single person in my life that doesn't let their insecurities effect them in one way or another. Something about that bothers me. Just MY opinion.



Yay, you're back. So... can you explain your 'sleep with rich men' comment? I'm wondering what I've missed.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 15, 2011)

Jes said:


> Yay, you're back. So... can you explain your 'sleep with rich men' comment? I'm wondering what I've missed.



I did explain it in my first posting.
I said, "I'm not sure that I want to see this show at all. From what I've seen of the previews I am not sure that I want a group of very forward, giggly, immature, and abrasive women speaking for or representing me as a fat woman. From what I have seen they only represent one small portion (the "to be successful I have to live in a big city, drink a lot of cosmos, and screw men with money" portion) of the true American plus-sized women. It's not a fair representation of all big sexy women. I worry that they could be perpetuating the "fat girls are easy" mentality and that's really not a stereotype that I would want to see advertised on a weekly program. It's just my opinion."

And with the previews...that is what I saw.


----------



## Jes (Sep 15, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> I did explain it in my first posting.
> I said, "I'm not sure that I want to see this show at all. From what I've seen of the previews I am not sure that I want a group of very forward, giggly, immature, and abrasive women speaking for or representing me as a fat woman. From what I have seen they only represent one small portion (the "to be successful I have to live in a big city, drink a lot of cosmos, and screw men with money" portion) of the true American plus-sized women. It's not a fair representation of all big sexy women. I worry that they could be perpetuating the "fat girls are easy" mentality and that's really not a stereotype that I would want to see advertised on a weekly program. It's just my opinion."
> 
> And with the previews...that is what I saw.



Ok. I guess what I'm trying to get at then is what actual events did you see from the previews? I'm not saying you can't have your opinions, of course, but I'm curious which scenes made you think of screwing men with money.

One of the things that's interesting about reality tv is that 'teams' spring up; if an argument takes place between cast members, 2 viewers can see things very differently. That was a surprise to me. How can someone watch the same argument/speech/experience and see it so differently than do I? Like Conrad being surprised these women weren't confident all the time as he expected they would be. My take on that is: why would you expect that? But, of course, he did and I'm sure others do as well, and everyone is entitled to his or her own opinion.

And I'm interested in yours.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 15, 2011)

Tina said:


> They speak for themselves, and no one else. Because a small group of women are one way that means all of us are? Did they say they want to represent, are trying to represent, or are representing all fat women?
> 
> Otherwise, I don't get it. Like it, don't like it, it's not my concern. *shrug*



At the time that I posted that comment I had not seen the show at all. I even stated that in my first sentence. The previews are what I based my thoughts around, and in MY OPINION the previews didn't exactly make them seem like the kind of ladies that I would like to see as a representation of the NORMAL fat girl. 
As a matter of fact they do say that. They repeatedly state that they want to show how fat women CAN be--thus trying to represent FAT women, of which I am part of that group. There have been many stereotypes written and filmed about big women and most all of them are derogatory. Until recently we aren't exactly portrayed on t.v. and in the films in a good light. How many leading actresses in Hollywood are bigger ladies? None. How many well known fashion designers focus primarily on large sized ladies. Not too many (and I can attest to that from my own recent experience of trying to find a dress to wear to a wedding). When is the last time that you saw a lady anchor on prime time news that is over 140 lbs? Never. These are just a few examples that I should think that some of the ladies on these forums have thought about. Society seems to be accepting of us being part of the the gift bag of life as long as we aren't the actual gift. They don't put plus-sized ladies in the forefront on display as supermodels, news anchors, etc. I don't know about you, but I don't wish to ge assigned to be the shreddie paper in that gift bag. We are continually relegated to the pathetic sidekick rolls in movies, forced to accept lesser paying jobs because we don't "look" the part, etc. 
My whole point is that I wasn't sure that I wanted yet another show on tv that displayed we larger women as anything less than we are...sexy, beautiful, talented, intelligent, loving human beings that we are. *shrug*


----------



## HayleeRose (Sep 16, 2011)

The thing is, I forget which girl, but one said she hasnt had sex in a long time, another is a virgin, one is just getting out of a long marriage, with this I dont see how they are portraying fat girls as easy. I know you say that you based the thoughts on a preview but to assume that the girls sleep their way to the top is a horrible comment to make about anyone. I mean obviously you can have your own opinion and everything but your comment seems just uncalled for and sexist. Beyond that these are all individuals and represnt no one but themselves dont let someone else "represent" you just because you share the fact that you are plus size.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 16, 2011)

HayleeRose said:


> The thing is, I forget which girl, but one said she hasnt had sex in a long time, another is a virgin, one is just getting out of a long marriage, with this I dont see how they are portraying fat girls as easy. I know you say that you based the thoughts on a preview but to assume that the girls sleep their way to the top is a horrible comment to make about anyone. I mean obviously you can have your own opinion and everything but your comment seems just uncalled for and sexist. Beyond that these are all individuals and represnt no one but themselves dont let someone else "represent" you just because you share the fact that you are plus size.



You have your opinion and I have mine, simple as that. I don't think that my comment is sexist at all--its an OPINION. I am allowed to have one. Nor is it uncalled to state how I feel about the show when the op asked opinions of what we felt about the show.

You point out the girls and their sex lives, but I notice that you don't mention the one girl (Nikki) who was IN a relationship and dating someone--was doing so with a man who was still married to someone else (which to me is blatant disregard and disrespect to someone else's marriage vows). I never said they were easy, nor did I say that they slept their way to the top. You insinuated that from my comment about rich men...I said that the previews seemed to make them only represent one small portion of the big city type of fat girls. I notice that you don't mention Tiffany...who is obviously obsessed with being with "boys" as she calls them, as proven by the way they acted in Miami. She even asks the ages of the guys they play volleyball with and says to one that he's too young for her. They (editors and such) make her sound like she's man hungry. Nearly ALL of her sound bites are about weight loss and MEN. While I am sure that part of this is the editing of the show, at some point she had to have actually SAID such things in order for them to be used in the sound bites. In fact, several sound bites from the ladies make reference to "getting some". 
You have women who say they want to be accepted for themselves and on several occasions have stated they would like to change the things about themselves that helped to get them the show in the first place. First there's Tiffany. She's curvy, pretty and funny but she's constantly talking about losing weight to fit in and get modeling jobs, but the way that she's edited in the show she's always talking about food or they show her eating. I realize that the girls have no control over the editing but this type of thing is representative of most shows about big people. Its like the producers get together and say, "Let's make a show about fat girls and show them eating all the time while they bitch about not being able to find jobs, clothes, love, and being able to live happy lives. Lets all make them look like they are too stupid to catch on that their weight is the reason for their failure. Lets make them look completely unaware that their weight is what keeps them from success." When they edit, they show her almost in tears cos she is one inch bigger than the last time her manager measured her, then they cut to a scene where she's telling the other gals how she feels about it while they zoom in on the bag of potato chips that she's eating. Do I think the way they edit is subtly poking fun at big girls? Yes, I do, but it's MY opinion. 
I understand that modeling is Tiffany's dream and that she's been attempting it for a long time. She's allowed to chase after that, I wish her the best. In fact I was delighted to see at the end of the last episode when she was about to give up and go home, she got the call she'd been waiting for...the cover shot on a magazine. But, I can't help but to wonder about the timing of that phone call. It makes for good viewing doesn't it? There are many ways she could be pursuing that dream. If her manager is threatening to cut her and not represent her...then she needs to find another manager that deals exclusively with women who are in plus-sized print ads. Those types of managers are out there. 
This show seems to be a contradiction in terms. The tall girl (Audrey) wants to be accepted for herself and not so noticed for her height. In Miami she becomes upset when a small, thin girl wants to sit on her lap and have her friends take pictures at a night club. The ladies become incensed about this womans actions and call her rude and disrespectful (which I agree it was both rude and disrespectful) but yet Audrey, who doesn't want to be noticed for her height wears crazy hats and loud clothing and make-up that accentuates what she seems to be most insecure about. These things DRAW attention to her. She's bothered by the fact that someone takes pics of her, but yet the whole group of big girls brag about how Audrey "showed those men" at the night club by carrying around two full grown men on her hip like they are her babies at the night club. She made a spectacle of herself and then slapped "high five" hands with the very people who made fun of her. Nikki talks about how confident she is about being a big gal, but then they show her in EVERY episode having issues with clothing she wears for her modeling jobs. Granted she tackles her issues, but if she were as confident as they make her out to be she in her opening sound bite, she would not have the self doubt and fear that she had about the bathing suit (which she rocked by the way). 
So yeah, it's my opinion that this show is one of those types of shows that exaggerate and exploit women of size. Its just my opinion....I am entitled to it.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 17, 2011)

Out of sheer curiosity and thanks to all the discussion here, I've finally seen this show a couple of times and I think it's an okay series. 

The gals are all cute and appealing with nice personalities. I'd enjoy chatting casually with them in person but I'd probably have little in common with them (I live in a small village and could care less about fashion). I think it's a nice reality show but nothing I'm desperate to watch on a regular basis.


Dennis


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 18, 2011)

Did this show disappear from anyone elses television like it did from mine? Two episodes and it was gone. I thought maybe they had moved it to another channel or time but I never found it again. Anyone have any idea what happened to it?


After doing some more research I found their Facebook page. It seems it was only a three episode series. (That was quick!) And now it will be re-airing on Discover Fit and Health channel.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 18, 2011)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Did this show disappear from anyone elses television like it did from mine? Two episodes and it was gone. I thought maybe they had moved it to another channel or time but I never found it again. Anyone have any idea what happened to it?
> 
> 
> After doing some more research I found their Facebook page. It seems it was only a three episode series. (That was quick!) And now it will be re-airing on Discover Fit and Health channel.



It is missing from mine as well, so it is not just you.


----------



## rickydaniels (Nov 19, 2011)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Did this show disappear from anyone elses television like it did from mine? Two episodes and it was gone. I thought maybe they had moved it to another channel or time but I never found it again. Anyone have any idea what happened to it?
> 
> 
> After doing some more research I found their Facebook page. It seems it was only a three episode series. (That was quick!) And now it will be re-airing on Discover Fit and Health channel.



yeah, same here. I watched the first two episodes and never heard anything or saw anything after that.


----------



## MissAshley (Nov 20, 2011)

I believe it was cancelled.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 21, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> I believe it was cancelled.



That would be a shame.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 21, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> I believe it was cancelled.



No, it wasn't cancelled. It was just a 3-part series and it ran its course. Maybe they'll decide to do another one, who knows.


----------



## FA Punk (Nov 27, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> No, it wasn't cancelled. It was just a 3-part series and it ran its course. *Maybe they'll decide to do another one, who knows. *



Oh sweet bady god I sure hope not:doh:! That dreck was bad enough the first time around.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Dec 9, 2011)

I know I'm late to the game, bufutureve this show! They are currently scheduled to re-air the series, so I have only actually seen the first two episodes.

I think we will see more of these type of shows. Recently, VH1 was casting for a show similar to bad girls club, but with curvy girls. I was sad not to get chosen to audition, but we shall see what happens in the future.


----------



## MeltzNyoMouf (Feb 20, 2012)

I was wondering when it came back on...


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2012)

MeltzNyoMouf said:


> I was wondering when it came back on...



It was always intended to be a 3-part mini series. So... probably never, unless you mean re-runs (which I also haven't seen mentioned).


----------

